# Advice on a new camera?



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Right, as above, im after a new camera after viewing my pics and video's from Oulton Park which has shown my Nokia has had better days and i need a proper camera for some snaps.

I can get quite snap happy but im not really a hardcore photographer so im only looking to spend £120 tops? That has to be decent right? I've seen the results from using these Canon 450D's etc and as much as i would love one of them, it's too much money for a camera.

I have been looking at a few like this...

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-st61-compact-digital-camera-04802642-pdt.html

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/panaso...pact-digital-camera-12-1-mp-02798720-pdt.html

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/621978/OLYMPUS-X-940

Does anyone have any experience with these or similar models?


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

A cheap digital compact under £120 it has to be the Canon PowerShot A1100 IS

The Canon DSLR you mention has a bigger sensor than all small compacts so the image from a compact won't be as good a quality in terms of digital noise, but that shouldn't stop you from being ambitious with it; i've seen **** photos from a pro level DSLR and superb ones from an iPhone.

I have the A1100 as my backup for when taking a DSLR out isn't really feasible or warranted; i love the colours it gives, focuses really well and quickly, macro mode on this is better than my DSLR can do with the kit lens. It still has a viewfinder (though limited) for when the screen becomes unusable in harsh daylight.

I'm sure others have recommendations but i don't see what else you'd need in a compact that you couldn't get from it. Looking at the links you posted i noticed all those have internal li-ion batteries, for a compact get one that takes AA batteries, it's easy to swap in some more AA's if the camera runs out of juice. Get some decent sanyo eneloop rechargeable batteries and you'll be set.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a Nikon S3000 that I throw into my bag when I don't have the SLR with me. Haven't had a problem with it , and it takes a decent photo. @ £99

Maybe worth going to your local Jessops / Other camera shop and just trying out a few that are in your budget to find one that you like best.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd rather get a lithium battery tbh, i do already have a camera but the rate that it goes through batteries is disgusting and it's put me off buying one that supports AA's..

Cheers for the posts btw.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

I used to have that problem with AA's till i got some decent Sanyo Eneloop ones and the excellent Technoline BL700 charger. I tested the Eneloop's with my Canon and i managed to shoot around 250 shots with flash on every shot; could barely do 30-40 with my old ones. Most batteries lose charge over time when they aren't in use, eneloops will only lose 20% charge over a year rather than the 50%+ most cheapo AA rechargeable lose in a month, it's why they always seem to be flat. If i'm unsure i'll just chuck a couple of extras in my pocket knowing they'll be still 80%+ charged and good to go.

I know that sounds like a sales pitch but most people hate AA's because they've only used crap ones for years, don't write them off, a good set with a charger that won't fry them every time you recharge is a good investment. The lithium ones are good, the one in my D5000 DSLR lasts for hundreds of shots, but it's easy to get a spare and replacements, a small point and shoot won't as easy, AA's have been around for decades and are very common to find and easy to replace.

If you have your heart set on a lithium battery one (i was when i looked for one as well but changed my mind) then get the ones that let you recharge the battery outside the camera, and buy a couple of spares while you still can.


----------

